# Cut of O'Connell's Trousers



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Can anyone shed some light on the cut of O'Connell's trousers? How does it compare to J. Press?

For me, J. Press trousers are cut perfectly, but I am looking to get some moleskin trousers, which J. Press is not currently carrying. O'Connell's also has wide wale corduroys, which pique my interest.

Is it appropriate to e-mail O'Connell's and ask for specific measurements of the trousers or to ask how they compare in fit to J. Press? I wasn't sure if that's considered obnoxious or not.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Not owning either type of trouser (unfortunately) I can't shed light on how they compare, but I can say that in all of my dealings with O'Connell's (limited as they have been.. again, unfortunately) they have been extremely helpful and accommodating. I also would hazard a guess that at least someone there would be familiar with the relative fit of J Press trousers.

I'd love to hear what you find out!


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the cut of O'Connell's trousers? How does it compare to J. Press?
> 
> For me, J. Press trousers are cut perfectly, but I am looking to get some moleskin trousers, which J. Press is not currently carrying. O'Connell's also has wide wale corduroys, which pique my interest.
> 
> Is it appropriate to e-mail O'Connell's and ask for specific measurements of the trousers or to ask how they compare in fit to J. Press? I wasn't sure if that's considered obnoxious or not.


It would NOT be considered obnoxious! They are very helpful. I have asked sizing questions on the phone and they have been exceptionally responsive.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Billax said:


> It would NOT be considered obnoxious! They are very helpful. I have asked sizing questions on the phone and they have been exceptionally responsive.


Fair enough. I wanted to make sure I wasn't being too high maintenance.

I just e-mailed them, so we will see what they say.


----------



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

I've found them very helpful when I've called to ask about sizing questions about sweaters.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

In general, I think you will find the O'Connell's trousers with a bit more of a full cut than the J. Press, but it is best to call about the measurements on a particular pair.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Cowtown said:


> In general, I think you will find the O'Connell's trousers with a bit more of a full cut than the J. Press, but it is best to call about the measurements on a particular pair.


Are they along the lines of Bills M2?


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

The cut can be different across various types of trousers. In general, the cut is full but not overly so.

My recommendation is to try a pair or two and make your own determination. Dealing with O'Connell's is painless as shipping is a flat $5 and they are easy to work with as far as returns and exchanges. 

The worst that can happen is that you're out $5 plus return shipping.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

L-feld said:


> Are they along the lines of Bills M2?


That is a good comparison.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Cowtown said:


> In general, I think you will find the O'Connell's trousers with a bit more of a full cut than the J. Press, but it is best to call about the measurements on a particular pair.


It completely depends on the trousers in question. However, as a general comment, I find J Press flat front trousers to be extremely constricting in the seat and (for lack of a better term) the lap. I have not found that to be the case at O'Connell's.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

L-feld said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the cut of O'Connell's trousers?


I've always felt he was a complete bounder, a cad, a sh*t of the first water, a consumer of loose stool water, an imbiber of arse gravy.


----------



## saigo-kun (Jul 3, 2014)

For O'Connell's, JPress, etc.:

Does anybody have specific measurements? Rise, thigh, opening? Waist?
Where does it sit (where is it supposed to sit)?

I can measure Brooks Brothers, because they are available nationwide. I can't try on O'Connell's or JPress.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

L-feld said:


> I wanted to make sure I wasn't being too high maintenance.


Yeah, you're being too high maintenance. Just buy a pair and find out. Unless you're a tailor, you won't know what to make of the measurements. I'm being serious, I'm not being a jerk.


----------



## saigo-kun (Jul 3, 2014)

If I measure my pants that fit well, and compare a store's measurements to the measurements of the last several trousers I had made for me, I will know what to make of the measurements provided by a company.

Speak for yourself.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Doctor Damage said:


> Yeah, you're being too high maintenance. Just buy a pair and find out. Unless you're a tailor, you won't know what to make of the measurements. I'm being serious, I'm not being a jerk.


I'd imagine that point's 3+ years late.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just call and ask for Ethan. He will measure anything for you. I've never experienced customer service better than what Ethan provides, ever. He's the best in the business.

If you are going to that kind of trouble to have him measure things out for you, then I would recommend you make a purchase at some point from O'Connell's, if you haven't already, if only to keep the karmic balance in the world. We need to do everything in our power to keep these types of stores going; there are precious few businesses like this left in America.

I would say that generally speaking their trousers have an average fit. Certainly more full than the current trends, but if you visit in person you can find new old stock trousers with fits that vary depending on vintage.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ethan at O'Connells is top notch. The customer service at O'Connells is second to none. Give them a call. I would say the fit on their trousers is generous.


----------



## saigo-kun (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I'll call them.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

This might be a tad late but their Hertling trousers are generally cut very favorably and traditionally. They have some other "house brand" trousers that are not and they try to mention in the product description. Like these, which I have and did have to go up a size.

https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O...rs-Navy-and-Charcoal-Country-Herringbone.html


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

I wear O'Connells house brand chinos and they are generously cut which I prefer.


----------



## saigo-kun (Jul 3, 2014)

Steve – the approximant poplin measures as follows:
Front Rise – 11 ¾”
Waist - 32
Leg opening – 9”
Knee – 11”
Hip – 20.5”

The khakis will measure like this:
32R:
Front Rise – 12”
Waist - 32
Leg opening – 8 ½”
Knee – 10 ¾”
Hip – 22”

33R
Front Rise – 12”
Waist - 33
Leg opening – 8 ½”
Knee – 11”
Hip – 21”

Regards,
Ethan


----------

